# Richmond Powertrax Rear-End



## jpdog357 (Feb 27, 2006)

Guys:

Anyone have any experience with installing, using, etc. this type of limited slip rear-end upgrade?

I am contemplating buying one to help with my slip-diff 72 Lemans and was hoping there was some experience with this.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

I've used the Richmond carriers and they work well.

As a note... if you're just looking for a little traction for the strip or on Saturday night, you can install an airbag in the passenger side rear spring. By running about 20 psi in a bag on the right side, you will prevent that side of the axle from pulling off the ground under hard acceleration. The car will act exactly like a limited slip car, and you will get even traction to both rear tires. Testing I've done with setups like this shows that acceleration will match that of a limited slip. :cheers


----------

